# SAAB JAS 39 E/F Gripen...?



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just curious about a few technical thingmajigs here?

In use already...but, what the....is:

_Full-standard Selex Galileo ES-05 Raven e-scan radar, complete with repositioner?
General Electric F414 engine, possibly in its higher-rated EPE? EPE??
Skyward G infrared search-and-track system?
The SIT426 advanced indentify-friend-or-foe (IFF) system?_

With not much left of the older Gripen C/D, the NG, or E/F, will use some elements of existing JAS 39C/D's, notably the wings, with wider fuselage for more fuel and stores etc., aren't the E/F’s really a new aircraft? 

Saab’s UK office is also still tooling along, the last that I heard anyway, on a carrier based Sea Gripen. They'll work on the Sea Gripen up to the point of a evaluated concept, is that the right word , “and then we’ll park it”, as someone said, to await further developments.

'Then we'll park it'? Never heard that one before in aircraft development!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2013)

In cooperation with the Swedish Defence Materiel Administration (FMV), defence and security company Saab has successfully conducted the first test firing of the version of the Meteor radar-controlled air-to-air missile, developed for mass production. Gripen is thus the first combat fighter system in the world with the capability to fire this version of the Meteor, which has been developed for Gripen, Eurofighter and Rafale.

At the end of June, the first two Meteor missiles in mass production configuration were fired for the first time from Gripen at a remote-controlled target. The test firing demonstrated separation from the aircraft and the link function between the aircraft and missile, as well as the missile's ability to lock in on the target. The test firing was also used to verify the command support that has been developed for the pilot.

“Testing has been completed as planned and we've now taken yet another important step in work with integration and development of Gripen C/D,” says Michael Östergren, FMV's project manager for the Meteor. “I'm impressed with the results that we've jointly accomplished and it instills considerable confidence in continued work with integrating the Meteor on Gripen.”

The Meteor is a BVRAAM (Beyond Visual Range Air-to-Air Missile) developed to enable engagement of airborne targets at long distances. The missile is the result of a European collaborative project involvingSweden,France,Italy,Spain,GermanyandGreat Britain.Great Britainhas responsibility for contracts and work is led byUK’s defence procurement and support organisation – Defence Equipment and Support (DE&S).

“Once again it’s clear that Gripen is the leading combat fighter system with great opportunities for fast and cost-efficient continuous integration of new capabilities, such as weapons and sensors, thanks to our efficient way of working and Gripen’s innovative design. Gripen with the Saab PS05 radar and the Meteor missile represent the absolute best in the world when in comes to air defense,” says Lennart Sindahl, Head of Saab's business area Aeronautics.

The test team included representatives from Saab, FMV and British MBDA. During the autumn, additional tests will be conducted so that delivery of the new capabilities can be made during 2014.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2013)

I really like the Gripen, it seems to be a well thought out cost effective "combat system".


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2013)

Also, Saab has started the assembly of the next generation Gripen, the Gripen E. First to be constructed is the front fuselage of the first pre-production test aircraft 39-8.

Following a short and intense period of design using the latest tools and methods, through so called ‘Model Based Design’, the construction of the Gripen E begins with the manufacturing and assembly of all parts of the fuselage; the largest and most time consuming part of the airframe. These parts will then be joined together and assembled into a complete airframe. This is followed by an intensive construction period to install cables, mount systems, the outer shell and other equipment. More than 1,000 people at Saab are now working solely with the development and production of the Gripen E.

“What we are experiencing now is a leap in technology for Saab and the global aeronautical industry as we can see the latest and most modern fighter being constructed using the latest processes, methods and tools. This allows us to bring forward an even more capable fighter at an even more favourable life cycle cost,” says Lennart Sindahl, Head of Business Area Aeronautics at Saab. “Following years of R&D investments in aeronautical design, we can offer unique opportunities for transfer of knowledge and technology by inviting customer countries’ industries into the work on Gripen E. The Gripen E programme will also continue to drive technological development as well as the creation of jobs, both in Sweden and in other countries.”

Based on the design of previous versions of the Gripen system, the Gripen E offers a next generation sensor suite, new communication links, revolutionary avionics architecture, more thrust, increased flight time, more weapon stations and load capability, a fully digital cockpit including HUD (Head-Up Display) and brand new electronic warfare system.

The test aircraft 39-8 will be the first complete pre-production version of the Gripen E and will be used to demonstrate new features and capabilites. The technological leaps in the Gripen E have been proven in the Gripen demonstrator programme with the Gripen E/F demo aircraft that has flown over 250 hours in countries such as Sweden, the UK, India and Switzerland (in Emmen in October 2012, January and April 2013) since 2008.

On February 15, Saab signed an agreement with the Swedish Defence Materiel Administration (FMV) regarding development and modification of 60 Gripen E for Sweden during the period 2013-2026 as well as a possible order for new production of Gripen E for Switzerland.


----------



## F-16 (Aug 4, 2013)

Saw the Gripen fly in June and it looked very agile (quite noisy). The Gripen is the best buy (best budget) for the next gen (allround) European jet fighter, but think the Eurofighter/Rafale are a slight step ahead in air to air though. The Rafale is amazing too.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 4, 2013)

Proper R&D, proper budgeting methods even when it/if might go over, with a lineage of innovation and real world cost efficiencies in house, SAAB are hotting up to be a good rival partner for EADS EU aviation. How long 'til Gripens taste some Raptor as well...?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2013)

It's a lovely plane and I admire Swedish engineering, but, this plane would be a mistake for any country like Canada or Australia with vast airspace to patrol and defend. The issue is _*range*_. It's nice that the Swedes insist their fighters be autobahn-compatible but Canada doesn't need that. Canada needs endurance, speed and all-weather capability. I also admire the Rafale ... and it has_ two _engines and much better range than the Grip.

Meanwhile we in Canada muddle on with our F-35 _investment_ .... I have no problem with that choice but would prefer the F-22. If the US can only afford _ONE_ Gen X fighter, it should be the F-22. Open sales-development to responsible allies (UK-Oz-Canada, i.e. The Commonweath ) and re-open production. Remember the B-1 Bomber build history ..?


----------

